# having trouble getting on site



## geo_855 (Dec 24, 2008)

hey guys i am having abit of trouble getting on to site one day its fine the next i cant get on any1 else got this problem


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes me also, it's a fairly regular occurence.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I think the last time it worked for me was Tuesday.


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

I've noticed the entire server for Oxyhost goes down quite frequently... or at least it does for me. None of the Oxyhosts sites work when this one doesn't.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

As ive said before this is because this is free hosting,the only way we can stop this is if people donate.

So if you enjoy using this forum then please donate,just £1 from every user would cover the hosting cost for a year. You would also receive a supporting member status.

If you need any help please PM me


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

La La La La..... oooh we've been here before, haven't we? :lol: Sorry forgive me!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

You can say that again Rachel :lol: :lol:


----------



## Effy (Dec 30, 2008)

Ah the evils of free hosting...I'm still new, but I love coming on here, will definitely start donating next week. =]
I'll use my weekly Turkish Delight moneys. >,>
About time I broke that habit anyways. :lol:


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Effy said:


> Ah the evils of free hosting...I'm still new, but I love coming on here, will definitely start donating next week. =]
> I'll use my weekly Turkish Delight moneys. >,>
> About time I broke that habit anyways. :lol:


Its not a weekly / monthly thing we just need to hit the target for a whole years hosting. The only other thing i can think of is to have advertisements on the top of the site but i personally think that looks pants.


----------



## Effy (Dec 30, 2008)

Ah right, fair dos. Yeah, ads can be hella annoying, best to have a nice, clean looking site if possible, eh?


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

I've just donated!! Fingers crossed for you Dom!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

DomLangowski said:


> You can say that again Rachel :lol: :lol:


La La La La..... oooh we've been here before, haven't we? :lol: Sorry forgive me!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

sasandcol said:


> I've just donated!! Fingers crossed for you Dom!


A big thank you to you both, i will add it to the total...


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud (Oct 5, 2008)

Sorry Dom but I gotta say this forum is pants to get on to a lot of the time it's not funny when it happens mid post. I have used many free forums and this is by far the worst I have delt with. Can I suggest a subscription fee of 50p or so along side the donation request or a charge being requested against the listing of for sale items/mice again 50p or so to ensure a workable forum for the benefit of us all.


----------



## Effy (Dec 30, 2008)

The above's not a bad idea...paying to be able to advertise anything.

I have a quick question as well- When you say to add funds to the PP account so no-one gets charged...could I not just add a little extra to the donation I'm giving? Because I use my PP account a LOT (several times a day  ) and it uses account funds before your bank funds, so I'd end up accidentally using the funds I'd added.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Dragonfly-Stud said:


> Sorry Dom but I gotta say this forum is pants to get on to a lot of the time it's not funny when it happens mid post. I have used many free forums and this is by far the worst I have delt with. Can I suggest a subscription fee of 50p or so along side the donation request or a charge being requested against the listing of for sale items/mice again 50p or so to ensure a workable forum for the benefit of us all.


Hey Steve, Thanks for the feedback. I have suggested this before in another part of the forum and received a negative response from a few users, im not sure whether to just go ahead and do it but then would some/most people abandon the forum??

I really need more feedback from everyone on this.



Effy said:


> The above's not a bad idea...paying to be able to advertise anything.
> 
> I have a quick question as well- When you say to add funds to the PP account so no-one gets charged...could I not just add a little extra to the donation I'm giving? Because I use my PP account a LOT (several times a day  ) and it uses account funds before your bank funds, so I'd end up accidentally using the funds I'd added.


Hey Effy, You can donate anyway you like, its just some people have donated say £5 for example and then the total only goes up by £4.60 and then ask why... thats the only reason i added this bit.

Feel free to add a little to your donation if you like


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I think Dragonfly-Stud's idea is good. I'm a firm believer in 'you get what you pay for' and would not be at all adverse to paying for a subscription and to advertise.

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Well I wouldn't be opposed to a small fee for advertising stuff.As it stands those who have donated have got nothing more for their money so far and who knows when that will change.For me this website was well worth a donation but if eveyone isn't willing it's not going to happen.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I think a small fee for advertising stuff would be ok, though I think a 'membership fee' will put people off using the forum in the first place. After all, they don't know what it's like and how much they will use it until they have tried it and one thing every good forum needs is new members


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes, I suppose people would go to other non charging forums.


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud (Oct 5, 2008)

Well whatever happens better happen soon I'm getting fed up with not being able to get on now, this last episode has been around a week for me now.

As for others going to another forum ..as far as I know there isn't one except for that freaky forum best not said.
If this forum is not fixed then there is the danger of a new forum being built by somebody else I guess.

Come on you tight wads, a magazine subscription would cost far more and most of it would not be relavent, makes this a bargain I think, where else can you get near instant answers to your mousey problems and most issues delt with by experienced breeders all for only a few pence a year.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

I am more than happy to pay a donation to the site as I have found it very useful but I have a slight problem .... when I tried to donate using bank details straight from my account it took me to a sign up for a paypal account which I dont want....... Ideas?


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I personally prefer the donation side of it, as it means I can donate when I have the spare cash were as if it was subscription then I would find it very difficult and if I couldnt pay I would not get the benefit of the forum, its a great site with great people and I think it should stay free/donation. Thats just my personal view, it would also mean new people would not be tempted to go else where to get their info or advice for free  
The donations are going up so we will get there eventually


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

It would be a shame if someone went and made another forum because of the access issues on here, but without donations from members, i dont see how we can upgrade. There are many using this site without donating, and many who wish to continue using it but dont want to donate as well. The option is there, but i dont think the drive to get everything going is. Only a handful of people have donated. There are nearly 100 members on the site, plently of them active, so i think we should start driving at the members and not nagging at the admin for something they are trying to change.

Ruth


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

surely everyone could manage a quid.Is there an option for people who don't have paypal?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I've been having trouble with my PayPal since I got married - it won't let me change my name so it won't see my bank accounts etc etc - so I need another option to donate too.

ETA - I could send a cheque?

Sarah xxx


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

I have pm dom about sending my donation too


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry for the late reply again peeps ive been so busy, yes there is other options, i could give you our account details and you could pay cash over the counter at any barclays bank or a cheque would be fine also, if you want to do any of these methods please pm me and i will give you details.

I have also just added a tenner to boost the pot!

P.s thanks to Kage Davies for your donation.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Dragonfly-Stud said:


> Well whatever happens better happen soon I'm getting fed up with not being able to get on now, this last episode has been around a week for me now.
> 
> As for others going to another forum ..as far as I know there isn't one except for that freaky forum best not said.
> If this forum is not fixed then there is the danger of a new forum being built by somebody else I guess.


Just wanted to bring this topic back up and find out if anyone has had any issue's since the change over?


----------



## Sputnik (Mar 28, 2009)

What about those of us who are not allowed to have paypal or whatever (still live with parents) and cannot send cheques (not old enough)?

Also, I'm in Canada.

I'd love to donate but I don't see how I can.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Umm good question. Im not really sure to be honest.

One other member has sent money in the post in a card, not sure if you could do that. If you cant donate then there is noting we or you can do. Dont worry about it to much, its there for those that want to and can donate


----------

